# Cost of private lesson on own horse



## silverunicorn (21 January 2020)

How much would you expect to pay for a private lesson on your own horse? At a few riding schools it seems to be £10 less if you ride your own horse - is that usually the case if they travel to you? This is just for basic walk, trot, canter etc, not competitions or jumping. I'm based in the South East.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 January 2020)

A decent qualified instructor would be £30 ish an hour for basic flat work (South Midlands)


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 January 2020)

Where I am in the SE, its between £25 to £40 for 45 mins or so private lesson on own horse.
Much more if specialist or top end trainer.


----------



## criso (21 January 2020)

I pay £25 for 30 minutes, the same whatever we do, I consider that quite cheap.  
There are clinics with well known trainers which could easily be twice that.


----------



## nikicb (21 January 2020)

I pay £50 per lesson with my trainer, although I block book 9 and that makes it cheaper at £45.  She is a BD accredited trainer with UKCC L3 and a list 3 dressage judge, but actually I train with her because I like how she pushes us and helps us, rather than just her qualifications.  That's theoretically for 45 mins, but we often go over.  Includes arena hire.  Based Berkshire/Hampshire border.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (21 January 2020)

My trainer is £30 an hour, she could easily charge more as she is absolutely wonderful. Always makes us work hard but never gives us anything we can’t do with a lot of effort. I don’t think price always reflects the skill of the trainer, you may get lucky and find someone brilliant for very little money, or be shelling out for very basic training. If you’re looking for a new instructor, could you go to local clinics or join the local riding club? It’s nice to get an idea of different instructors, you may well want one ‘usual’ instructor but another for xc/sj/etc. For example I’m doing my C plus this spring and (if my pc can organise it) my B test in the summer. For a bhs exam I’d just have a few more lessons with my usual instructor, but as it’s pony club I’m having a couple prep lessons with an instructor attached to my pony club who’s more familiar with the exams.


----------



## silverunicorn (21 January 2020)

Thank you, everyone


----------



## electric_circus (21 January 2020)

I pay £30 for 45 mins jump, £60 for 45 mins flat - but that is with a top trainer. And worth every penny! My jump trainer undercharges, in my view, but you tend to get what you pay for with lessons I find...


----------



## Midlifecrisis (22 January 2020)

UKCC level 4 instructor £30 per hour plus travel time.


----------



## webble (22 January 2020)

I pay £30 for half an hour if they come to me less if I go there


----------



## rainni_day (22 January 2020)

My YO is a level 4 dressage coach and is amazing. She charges liveries £25 for 45 mins, and I think non liveries £40


----------



## Keith_Beef (22 January 2020)

Where I am, in France, the instructors seem to have an arrangement where they will come to a riding school and train you on your own horse, or charge an extra €20 or so if you'll be on the school's horse. I imagine that the extra charge goes straight to the school.

When I've hired an instructor to go out for a hack (I wouldn't go out alone on a hired horse, yet, at my level), that hourly rate for hiring the horse has been about the same €20.

But then again, it's normal where I am for the rider to groom and tack up before taking out the horse; I don't turn up and find a pristine horse all tacked up at the mounting block waiting for me!


----------



## oldie48 (22 January 2020)

[QUOTE="Keith_Beef, post: 14182297, member: 133473

But then again, it's normal where I am for the rider to groom and tack up before taking out the horse; I don't turn up and find a pristine horse all tacked up at the mounting block waiting for me![/QUOTE]
Sadly neither do I. I pay £60 for 40 mins with my fav trainer and £30-£35 for local lessons which tbh are more "eyes on the ground" + use of better school than I have at home


----------



## silverunicorn (22 January 2020)

Thank you all so much for your responses  I’m def finding that lessons aren’t something to skimp on, but also that the price isn’t a guarantee of anything in particular. Really loving this forum!


----------



## milliepops (22 January 2020)

silverunicorn said:



			Thank you all so much for your responses  I’m def finding that lessons aren’t something to skimp on, but also that the price isn’t a guarantee of anything in particular. Really loving this forum!
		
Click to expand...

That's a pretty good summary. 
I pay £70 for my normal lessons which is worth every penny for the quality I get and the level my best horse is at , but I've also just come back from a £20 lesson which was perfect for my green horse. Both trainers that I have found through trial and error.


----------

